# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best prohormone, M-Drol, P-Plex, SUS500 ?

## downthrust

Looking to take my first prohormone, I have never tried any AAS or anything like that. just take creatine and protein.

I'm 28 years old, 6'2" tall, 190lbs, been lifting for about 4 years straight, 3x times per week. Seem to be at a plateu and want to put on another good 10 lbs of solid lean muscle. I would like to be about 200lbs and low body fat.

People keep telling me that some of these prohormones work pretty damn good.. I know the real gear is the best but I don't want to take anything illegal as this could get me into some trouble with my profession.

anybody have any opinions on the above prohormones and whether there are better ones, etc.?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

m-drol is pretty good. it's a clone of the original superdrol. 

I always see quality gains from it (10-15 pounds in 4 - 5 weeks)

My friends have run Sus500 before, and like it.. but they had to run it for 2 cycles continuously (around 8 weeks straight in total). They saw some really quality gains from it though.

----------


## downthrust

are these hard to find to buy? it seems that everytime a new prohormone pops up it is then discontinued just as fast...

what sort of PCT do you need to do with these? and is it dangerous?

I just had my testosterone levels checked at my yearly physical blood test and they came back at 668 (scale of 200 - 1000) The doc said I have pretty high test for my age. So should I even bother with a prohormone? I don't want to mess up my regular test production after running the prohormone..

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> are these hard to find to buy? it seems that everytime a new prohormone pops up it is then discontinued just as fast...
> 
> what sort of PCT do you need to do with these? and is it dangerous?
> 
> I just had my testosterone levels checked at my yearly physical blood test and they came back at 668 (scale of 200 - 1000) The doc said I have pretty high test for my age. So should I even bother with a prohormone? I don't want to mess up my regular test production after running the prohormone..


Can they cause damage? -- Well YES of course they can. But you CAN recover from them.

They aren't hard to buy. In the USA most stores will sell these products OTC (supplement stores). Or you can order them online from larger supplement distributors. 

You do need a PCT. nolvadex will usually suffice. You can order that from the banner up top ^^ AR-R

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

just buy them from any web site. google search it and pick the best price. I have never tried them but I do hear that they work quite well for lots of people

----------


## downthrust

none of my local supp stores carry any of these prohormones... so what are some of the best/cheapest places to find these online?

----------


## kojak_x

Prohormones will cause just as many side effects if not worse then the real stuff. If you do do one, you still have to optain the illegal substance such a Nolvadex for you post cycle therapy . Unless you get a perscription for it.

----------


## POPS

personally, Id run h-drol by cel as my first ph. Actually I did, and loved it. M-drol might be a bit rough for a first one. Pretty good gains with next to no sides..

----------


## lift2win

ive seen a few companies that make m-drol, which is the best?

----------


## POPS

> ive seen a few companies that make m-drol, which is the best?


look into cel or fast action. Ive used h-drol by cel..

----------


## ksaucer

m-drol is the best
but also,m-drol,p-plex,sus500 all requires a pct with clomid or nolvadex ,they all suppress hpta

----------


## downthrust

so h-drol is better to start with than m-drol? any good sources to get this stuff from online?

----------


## POPS

> so h-drol is better to start with than m-drol? any good sources to get this stuff from online?


personally, yes. Id go with h-drol and see how your body acts with this compound before going onto the next. Most of the online wharehouses carries this....whether you go with h-drol or anyother ph, youll need support supplements and pct. If you do not have them all ready, then youre not ready....Ive read of too many guys jumping into this without the knowledge of pct. This is a must. Feel free to pm me any time with any other questions...

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> Prohormones will cause just as many side effects if not worse then the real stuff. If you do do one, you still have to optain the illegal substance such a Nolvadex for you post cycle therapy. Unless you get a perscription for it.


thats not true. the companies that make these ph's usually also make products intended for pct. sure you can use nolvadex instead but its not necessary

----------


## Gaspari1255

> thats not true. the companies that make these ph's usually also make products intended for pct. *sure you can use nolvadex instead but its not necessary*


 :Chairshot:

----------


## liftw8t

Mdrol is probably the best from what I hear but some of the sides are a bit harsher they say Phera is the milder Mdrol and if you want something real mild go with Hdrol or Epistane and I would use nolva just incase the OTC doesnt come through I mean if you want something to be realyou PCT would definately be it and not that nolvashit from Gaspri

----------


## fig

How long do you guys run this for? 30 days like box says or a 12 weeks like a cycle? Also, is on time = PCT time?

----------


## datamon

> How long do you guys run this for? 30 days like box says or a 12 weeks like a cycle? Also, is on time = PCT time?


depends on what you are using, but most orals are used for about 4-6 weeks. m-drol (superdrol clone) is usually used for 3-4 weeks.

----------


## fig

> depends on what you are using, but most orals are used for about 4-6 weeks. m-drol (superdrol clone) is usually used for 3-4 weeks.


Yea I meant m-drol. Thanks. PCT time the same?

----------


## Ashop

> personally, Id run h-drol by cel as my first ph. Actually I did, and loved it. M-drol might be a bit rough for a first one. Pretty good gains with next to no sides..


whats kinds of gains did you notice form this HDROL?

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Looking to take my first prohormone, I have never tried any AAS or anything like that. just take creatine and protein.
> 
> I'm 28 years old, 6'2" tall, 190lbs, been lifting for about 4 years straight, 3x times per week. Seem to be at a plateu and want to put on another good 10 lbs of solid lean muscle. I would like to be about 200lbs and low body fat.
> 
> People keep telling me that some of these prohormones work pretty damn good.. I know the real gear is the best but I don't want to take anything illegal as this could get me into some trouble with my profession.
> 
> anybody have any opinions on the above prohormones and whether there are better ones, etc.?


I seriously doubt you reached a plateau at 190 lbs. at the height of 6'2". You need to eat more food.

----------


## downthrust

I am wondering what you all mean by 'cycle support'.. if I do a cycle of M-Drol or H-Drol.. what else do I need for support? I'm assuming you mean liver support?

so the way I hear it so far is..

Cycle M-Drol for 3-4 weeks... during this time ALSO take liver support..

then on the last day of my M-Drol cycle start my PCT which will be Nolvadex ?

----------


## POPS

> whats kinds of gains did you notice form this HDROL?


Ive never taken tbol or var but from what Ive read its characteristics are similar. I got a dry lean look/feel. Strength went up a bit, stamina through the roof, bf dropped a bit. My diet and cardio were also dialed in. I ran it @50mg/day for 30days. If I were to run it again, Id go 75mg/day for 6 weeks because I know how my body reacts to it. Ran proper support supps and did nolva @40/40/20/20.........Thanks again ******!

----------


## POPS

> I am wondering what you all mean by 'cycle support'.. if I do a cycle of M-Drol or H-Drol.. what else do I need for support? I'm assuming you mean liver support?
> 
> so the way I hear it so far is..
> 
> Cycle M-Drol for 3-4 weeks... during this time ALSO take liver support..
> 
> then on the last day of my M-Drol cycle start my PCT which will be Nolvadex?


check out life support by annabolic innovations ( 4 caps/day for 30 days is all youll need ) and you pct starts the next day after your last pill before bedtime. Again, Id go with hdrol first to see how your body reacts before mdrol....jmo....

----------


## POPS

> I seriously doubt you reached a plateau at 190 lbs. at the height of 6'2". You need to eat more food.


yeah, you need to eat bro. Check out some of the threads in the diet section. I have one running right now, and Im 190 also but 5'7....

Post up your diet so the guys can help you out.

----------


## laduem88

> Ive never taken tbol or var but from what Ive read its characteristics are similar. I got a dry lean look/feel. Strength went up a bit, stamina through the roof, bf dropped a bit. My diet and cardio were also dialed in. I ran it @50mg/day for 30days. If I were to run it again, Id go 75mg/day for 6 weeks because I know how my body reacts to it. Ran proper support supps and did nolva @40/40/20/20.........Thanks again ******!


11 oxo is IMO better than var when you take 10+ caps of it a day

----------


## dosXX

M-drol is a superdrol clones which is a very strong compound. It is also methylated which means that its harmful to your liver. Be very careful running this product because some the sides are high blood pressure and most notably gynecomastia or bitch tits if your body is prone to it. It is crucial to have SERMs on hand just in case you start feeling the symptoms of gyno. And yes you will need a proper PCT if you want to maintain all your gain. As far as its effectiveness, strength went off the roof. My suggestions is for you to do MORE research about this product. This is no joke its effectiveness goes hand in hand with its harmfulness so be CAREFUL. You need to know about the proper cycle length, dosage, and more importantly PCT. Good luck and again be safe bro.

----------


## CaliPhotog

> 11 oxo is IMO better than var when you take 10+ caps of it a day


Seriously? Wow! You must be a mega responder to the stuff cause I tried it at 8 caps and it didn't do a damn thing! Goes to show how different people react to different stuff.

----------


## RIPSpawn

The hands down best prohormone you could buy at this point in time is Chaparral Labs Epivol.

----------


## c-Z

> Seriously? Wow! You must be a mega responder to the stuff cause I tried it at 8 caps and it didn't do a damn thing! Goes to show how different people react to different stuff.


Indeed everyone reacts differently....... What works for you may not work for me.... If everyone worked the same we could all be like jay cutler or ronnie coleman.

----------


## c-Z

> The hands down best prohormone you could buy at this point in time is Chaparral Labs Epivol.


What makes it the BEST? I'm curious to see your answer....

----------


## CaliPhotog

> Indeed everyone reacts differently....... What works for you may not work for me.... If everyone worked the same we could all be like jay cutler or ronnie coleman.


LOL. point well taken! "Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, buy don't nobody wanna lift this heavy ass weight!"

----------


## c-Z

> LOL. point well taken! "Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, buy don't nobody wanna lift this heavy ass weight!"


yep. Only hard work and dedication will get you there.....

Sure some guys may struggle more while others blow up like a balloon.. But that is strictly genetics really....

----------


## liftw8t

> check out life support by annabolic innovations ( 4 caps/day for 30 days is all youll need ) and you pct starts the next day after your last pill before bedtime. Again, Id go with hdrol first to see how your body reacts before mdrol....jmo....


In addition I have heard Annabolic Inn makes what they call Cycle Support which is powder to help you with liver and you preload it 2 weeks before use of PH.




> Yea I meant m-drol. Thanks. PCT time the same?


PCT is usually taken the last day you use it or sometimes people running over 4 weeks (usually 5-6) overlap it at the end of week 4 and if you are using OTC PCT then you would do this and keep nolva on hand.

----------


## forza nuova

im confused ive seen h-drol products with 2 different set of ingredients
but ive been told they are the same ,,,,,is this true


Each Serving Contains % DV 

Polydehydrogenated, Polyhydroxylated Halomethetioallocholane 25mg * 

and others like this


Amount Per Serving DV 

4-Chloro-17a-Methyl-Androst-1,4-Diene-3-17b-Diol 25mg ** 

** Percent Daily Values not established. 

Other Ingredients 
Cellulose, Gelatin

----------


## kojak_x

> thats not true. the companies that make these ph's usually also make products intended for pct. sure you can use nolvadex instead but its not necessary


Alot of these prohormones are not even prohormones but full out steroids , and the over the counter shit they make for pct will not do for you what for example tamoxifen citrate will do period.

----------


## domeyeahaigh

www.vitalsportscience.com

wanna get big as fck? 

dimethabol

----------


## forza nuova

im confused ive seen h-drol products with 2 different set of ingredients
but ive been told they are the same ,,,,,is this true


Each Serving Contains % DV 

Polydehydrogenated, Polyhydroxylated Halomethetioallocholane 25mg * 

and others like this


Amount Per Serving DV 

4-Chloro-17a-Methyl-Androst-1,4-Diene-3-17b-Diol 25mg ** 

** Percent Daily Values not established. 

Other Ingredients 
Cellulose, Gelatin

----------


## POPS

this the ingredients in h-drol by cel : 

Serving Size (caps) 2
Servings Per 30
4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol (mg) 25

the one by fast action has : 

polydehydrogenated, polyhydroxylated halomethetioallocholane

still looking for the difference, stand by...................

----------


## forza nuova

bump

----------

